# Hardcover novel CLAN on Kindle for the first time



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I enjoyed this one years ago when it was _Night of the Werewolf_. How much have you rewritten, Harry?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Quite a bit, Jan. The story takes longer to develop, it's more of a thriller. It's been cleaned up, polished, re-proofed and re-formatted. It's fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Harry, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN by Harry Shannon is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN by Harry Shannon is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

CLAN is on Kindle for the first time!

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My Tombstone award-winning best novel CLAN is on Kindle for the first time.

They have been among us for thousands of years. One mysterious gene they carry lies dormant-until they change. Joe Case is an ex-cop searching for the man who humiliated his sister. Kelly McCammon is a Hollywood executive running from the Russian mob. Destiny leads them to tiny Salt Lick, Nevada&#8230;A town under siege.

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1

"CLAN is a thriller with a genuine bite. Once Harry Shannon gets his claws in you he will not let go! Highly recommended." 
-Jonathan Maberry, New York Times Bestselling author of Patient Zero and Dust & Decay

"A scary-as-hell journey through nightmare country."
-Douglas Clegg, author of Goat Dance and Purity

"(Shannon's) Impeccable pacing and eye for the terrifying will leave the reader shaken 
and unsettled."
-Publisher's Weekly

"Harry Shannon is a writer who is not afraid to walk into the shadows and drag the things living there kicking and screaming into the light."
-Brian Keene, author of The Rising

http://www.amazon.com/CLAN-ebook/dp/B005IDKXDI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313955999&sr=1-1


----------

